# opening dates?



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

when does the seaon open in canada? ontario waters?


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/en/Business/Le ... 63615.html

They have it broken down in zones, so it depends on which area your fishing. Scroll down until you find your area.

[/quote]


----------

